# RageVPN ( For Android) Review



## monim1 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey guys,

Recently I installed a free VPN app in my android phone named RageVPN. Its a Cyprus based team that provides, surprisingly, a truly free VPN service that brings privacy safety for online surfing and allow me to watch and surf content that would usually be restricted in my country. I personally consider it as one the best free VPN apps for android since it doesn’t require credit card or any payment. It’s a completely free service that give you a lot of counties to choose from. It doesn’t even require a registration or sign-in. Its been online for about 2 weeks and already falls into the category of 10,000 - 50,000 installs all over the world – so I guess I’m not the only one thinking that. this app has lots of good features for a user.

















Pros
•No registration or sign-in
•No payment, completely free
•Servers from many different locations all over the world
•Bypassing pass geo-restrictions, censorship, internet filters to access apps and websites
•Have an unlimited bandwidth for unlimited time without asking you to pay extra for premium
•They have a no-logs policy which means data is not saved on their servers

Cons
•Only available in play store, no version for iOS is launched yet.
•iOS version will be available soon.
•Can’t use it on a computer yet (I’ve contacted them and they said they are working on Mac/PC versions)

Rage VPN protects your personal information and prevents monitoring of your ISP or government. You can access contents you want from anywhere in the world either its streaming movies, TV series, sports shows are or even YouTube in some blocked countries easier than before. 

Here you can dl it to your Android device:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...id=com.ragevpn

Enjoy!


----------



## Hugis (Dec 23, 2017)

no linky no likey, looks well dodge to me....

Nice copy & paste skills btw





They are bombing a few sites.

https://malwaretips.com/threads/ragevpn-for-android-review.78344/
https://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5107014

I pay for my VPN and smart DNS service , free = ??


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Well, in order to use it you must download their app which is full of ads which might generate some income. Maybe that's how they can afford to provide this service for free. I'm not saying i trust it though. Definitely wouldn't do internet banking while on their VPN.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 23, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> Well, in order to use it you must download their app which is full of ads which might generate some income. Maybe that's how they can afford to provide this service for free. I'm not saying i trust it though. Definitely wouldn't do internet banking while on their VPN.


Exactly not too mention probably selling your data to 3rd parties and malware, i'd say a free VPN is probably worse than not using one, I use private internet access, it's £5 a month and that covers me on the PC and my mobile devices, speeds are good and I get close to my rated 70mbps with not too many issues.


----------

